
We built the most accurate mortgage calculator - lauramorenocab1
https://tryhomeflow.com/mortgage-calculator
======
JMTQp8lwXL
These numbers seem low. An $800k loan ($1m property w/ $200k down payment) @
3.1% says the payment is 3,416.13/month. I was expected a number around
$4,600. I think I know why it's low too.

What about home insurance? What about property taxes? You aren't getting a
home loan without committing to these other mandatory costs. And DTI ratios
include these things. DTI means principal + interest + taxes + insurance +
(all other debt you have) must be <~40% of your income.

It's a calculator, for sure, but it's one that doesn't have meaningful
defaults for these non-discretionary home expenses. I understand that, at a
national level, generalizing things like property tax rates can be rough. But
just have a reasonable default percentage, and let users adjust accordingly to
their state.

